# Northern Virginia/DC Metro Area: Star Wars SAGA Campaign - forming group



## Cyronax (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello,

I am an experienced GM that wants to form a mid-week Star Wars SAGA campaign. I have run D&D in many incarnations since the mid-1990s (2nd to 4th edition) but want to try something new. That said, I find the SAGA rules to be a lot more versatile and evocative than 4e, and I also want to inject more technology and a different type of fantasy (the Force) into a campaign. As a GM, I reward character development, in-depth roleplaying, and clever strategies and tactics. Plot and fun battle scenes are both important. 

I have a specific framework for the Star Wars campaign setting in mind that essentially starts after the end of the Clone Wars and the formation of the Galactic Empire. Some of the initial campaign conceit will involve elements from Timothy Zahn's work Outbound Flight, a Clone Wars-era novel that sees a large-scale colony ship set out on an inter-galactic exploration mission. The similarities to events from that novel end there however. The initial part of the campaign will be set in a frontier area that was never explored in any of the movies or novels. 

Other than that, I explicitly state that there are no sacred cows or necessary future history events - as in this campaign would be about the heroes. Or taken even further ..... yes you can (try to) kill Darth Vader (just an example) and/or any other major NPC to be encountered in the campaign. Player input will be asked for initial setting ideas. I will probably 99% of all character options (and non-Dark Side Force traditions), though I may limit access to certain types of vehicles and droids due to setting and tech constraints. 

I live in Alexandria, Va. and plan to host the games on Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday nights from 6/7pm til 10:30/11:00pm. If I get enough of a response, I will try to hold the first session on October 22nd. 

C.I.D.


----------



## Cyronax (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## khanaqila (Oct 24, 2008)

Still looking? I haven't played much except for D&D 3/3.5. Weeknights in Alexandria works for me.


----------



## Cyronax (Oct 25, 2008)

khanaqila said:


> Still looking? I haven't played much except for D&D 3/3.5. Weeknights in Alexandria works for me.





Khanaqila,

Indeed I'm still looking for SAGA players. You can email me at gmlope at hotmail dot com. 

I can provide more details to you then.

Cheers.


----------

